# Lyme disease Burning hands?



## goosegunner (Jul 2, 2011)

My wife has been taking Doxycycline for a week for Lyme disease. After a day or two taking the med she started to feel better but said her hands would tingle every now and then. It has progressively gotten worse to the point where she says they feel super hot like they are on fire.

She puts them under cool water and said it helps for a little while but it comes back.

Have any of you that have had Lyme disease and or Doxycycline for treatment experienced that sensation?

Here fingers are also red from hand to first knuckle?

gg


----------



## indiansprings (Jul 2, 2011)

I have been treated for Lyme's/Rocky Mtn spotted tick fever, they treated me in the hospital for 8 days with doxacycaline through the iV, and for 60 days with pills. It's the doxy causing the burning, when they gave it thru the IV they would put a bag of ice on my arm, they pushed a little bag of it in within a 30 time frame, it was like a torch cooking the arm for about 12", the most painful med I've ever been given.

The pills will do the same thing, did they tell her to stay out of the sun while taking the doxy? They told me to stay out of the sun, it is also bad about causing the runs. It is a very strong anti-biotic. The finger's are normal, she should have been told to stay off her feet and rest alot as well as drink a bunch of fluids. It is a pain in the azz to be treated for this, she will prolly always some lingering effects, some have the view that you really never get rid of it, it can cause serious joint issues as well. Stay on top of it. I'd tell the Doc the doxy is causing the burning, he'll prolly tell you it's normal.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 2, 2011)

Well..............................................that sucks! Wish your lady the best!


----------



## 603doug (Jul 2, 2011)

Same here just got off antibiotics and made my skin feel like a sunburn on the exposed area. Warning on label was to stay out of the sun, no problem if we did drilled wells inside. Been done about a week and symptoms have gone away


----------



## bayard (Jul 2, 2011)

*co infection*

sometimes you can have more than one infection at the same time .not all antibiotics will treat 2 or 3 at the same time.you might need to take 2 types at the same time!there are 3 stages.each more nasty .my 3 year old is on amoxicillin right now. 3 weeks is the min time for most early diagnosis.if you are a late stage one ,4 weeks is safer.be alert of co infection 5 to 8 weeks later.k


----------



## goosegunner (Jul 2, 2011)

Just got back from the urgent care. The Doc also said it was a side effect from the Doxycycline.

He gave her 14 days of Amoxicillin and said that would work and not have the side effect.

Now my wife is confused if she should suffer or do the Amoxicillin.

Worst part is that being the holiday weekend it is hard to get answers or relief.


She never even knew she had a tick bite. Just felt like crap, progressed to worst head ache ever after about 5 days. After the 2nd doctor visit I insisted that she tell them to test for Lyme.

She said she would have felt pretty good today if it wasn't for the pain in her hands.

gg


----------



## indiansprings (Jul 2, 2011)

I wouldn't second guess a doctor, but he must have her on a high dose of amoxicillin. I only know of the doxycycline being used for lymes. You dang sure want to kill it in the early stage and not go thru the hospital stay like I had to. Was she out in the sun much? That will really set off the side effects of doxycycline, if she was, she might try another day staying out of the sun and away from UV lighting and see if it is tolerable.


----------



## goosegunner (Jul 2, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I wouldn't second guess a doctor, but he must have her on a high dose of amoxicillin. I only know of the doxycycline being used for lymes. You dang sure want to kill it in the early stage and not go thru the hospital stay like I had to. Was she out in the sun much? That will really set off the side effects of doxycycline, if she was, she might try another day staying out of the sun and away from UV lighting and see if it is tolerable.


 

The amoxicillin is 500mg 3x a day. Not sure where that falls in the strength category.


She has been in the sun and outdoors. She tried to stay in the shade today but we were at a swim meet. Luckily there were big shade trees at the pool so she would watch daughter and get to the shade. She also does home health for work so she is in the car and gets sun then. She said it does make it worse.

gg


----------



## bayard (Jul 2, 2011)

*rash*

if you did not find a rash,and you have joint pain .it might be stage 2.do 4 weeks min.k


----------



## goosegunner (Jul 2, 2011)

No joint pain. Started with nausea on fathers day. Then fever and chills, to severe headache and neck pain.

Pain in hands is the skin, she said it is like it is on fire.

gg


----------

